# Hyoscyamine + Amitriptyline ?



## movieman (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been prescribed hyoscyamine tablets for use as needed for abdominal pain, 3x per day as needed. Recently my primary MD started me on low dose amitriptyline (10 mg) 1x per day first week, then 2x day thereafter. I began to get pretty bad headaches and stopped after 4 days. I'm wondering now if occasional use of hyoscyamine might have caused this and that I should not use the hyoscyamine while taking amitriptyline?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Hyoscyamine - Headaches are one possible side effect.Amitriptyline - Headaches are one possible side effect. With this med, such a side effect generally goes away in time.Did you fill both of these prescriptions at the same pharmacy? Most modern pharmacies use a Drug Interaction Auto-Checker routine. It checks all current scripts you're on, or filling, and looks for any red flags. That said, if you can't get in touch with your doctor right away, you can always call the pharmacy and ask about it. Pharmacists far exceed any Doctor's knowledge about drugs, and they've always been very helpful when I've had questions about Rx or OTC grade meds. If you take any herbs/supplements, mention these also. Many folks forget that they can effect medications and the Doctor/Pharmacist would have no clue that you're taking them.If there's an issue, it's best to consult with your Doctor before taking any rash action. S/He may be well aware of any minor med conflict, yet find the risk:benefit acceptable. If the side effects are not acceptable to you, they can always try others.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiMy doctor gave me both no headaches, but we all react differently, I found the amytrepiline didnt really help but hyoscymine (sorry about spelling) is brilliant works every time no side effects. I dont take it all the time just when I feel pain starting it works quite quickly and also stops constant bowel movements.


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

rhonalomey said:


> HiMy doctor gave me both no headaches, but we all react differently, I found the amytrepiline didnt really help but hyoscymine (sorry about spelling) is brilliant works every time no side effects. I dont take it all the time just when I feel pain starting it works quite quickly and also stops constant bowel movements.


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

I take both and cannot live without either. Hyoscyamine typically 2x a day (before breakfast and dinner) but sometimes 3x. 25mg of Amitriptyline before bed.Never have headaches.


----------



## nicoler (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you by any chance suffer from migraines? I was prescribed these meds( Amitryptiline and Nortryptiline(Not at the same time)) for migraines. At first they may aggravate the symptoms of migraines then when you get used to the medication the headaches go away. You may still occasionally have migraines as it is not a cure for them just help. I can honestly say the reason I quit taking them was because they aggravated the IBS profusely. Now everyone takes to meds differently and you may get the headaches but it may help with the IBS where I had the Opposite. But what I can tell you is you need to give it more than 4 days to see if the headaches go away. And once you work up to the main dose you can't just quit taking these because it will give you MAJOR withdrawals. If I were you I would call the prescribing doctor and ask his/her opinion. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

